# Lettere dell'alfabeto italiano, maschili o femminili?



## LDATirro

Ciao a tutti!

Una domanda: le lettere dell'alfabeto italiano sono maschili o femminili? E se sono quelle letter che non si usano in italiano (J, K, W, X, Y)?

Mille grazie!


----------



## laura12345

Le lettere dell'alfabeto sono femminili, si dice infatti "la *a*, la* b*, la *c*..."
j, w, x, y e  k si usano in italiano. Spesso ricorrono in parole straniere che però sono entrate a far parte del nostro vocabolario.


----------



## LDATirro

Grazie Laura, è quello che pensavo!


----------



## francisgranada

Penso che ti possa aiutare un po' anche la seguente logica:

"la *a*, la* b*, la *c*..." si possono interpretare come "*la* lettera *a*, *la* lettera *b*, *la* lettera* c*..."

(insomma, la propria parola _lettera_ è anche di genere femminile)


----------



## olaszinho

francisgranada said:


> Penso che ti possa aiutare un po' anche la seguente logica:
> 
> "la *a*, la* b*, la *c*..." si possono interpretare come "*la* lettera *a*, *la* lettera *b*, *la* lettera* c*..."
> 
> (insomma, la propria parola _lettera_ è anche di genere femminile)



Non necessariamente: in francese e portoghese sono maschili.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

La j però è stata usata per molto tempo anche in italiano, come doppia i (ii= i con l'accento circonflesso o j)


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> Non necessariamente: in francese e portoghese sono maschili.



Non lo sapevo (comunque stiamo parlando dell'italiano  ...).  

Però, nel Treccani ho trovato questo:
*j, J *(i lungo, raro iòd, ant. *iòta*) s. f. o m ...
Quindi va bene sia al femmilnile "i lunga" che al maschile "i lungo"  ...


----------



## olaszinho

francisgranada said:


> Non lo sapevo (comunque stiamo parlando dell'italiano  ...).
> 
> Però, nel Treccani ho trovato questo:
> *j, J *(i lungo, raro iòd, ant. *iòta*) s. f. o m ...
> Quindi va bene sia al femmilnile "i lunga" che al maschile "i lungo" ...




Si può dire in entrambi i modi, ma molti italiani, da bravi esterofili, risolvono il dilemma pronuciandola all'inglese.


----------



## cirolemiro

Sul dizionario italiano WR almeno le prime quattro lettere vengono indicate come _nomi femminili_ ma per tutte e quattro viene riportato tra parentesi _raramente nomi maschili

_Ho fatto un controllo random sulle altre... lo stesso


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

J lunga è femminile per tradizione italiana, Jlungo maschile forse per derivazione greca (iota) paleogreca (jod) inglese (jey) o francese (j greque ?). 
Ma sono supposizioni, bisognerebbe chiedere a un grammatico.


----------



## olaszinho

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> J lunga è femminile per tradizione italiana, Jlungo maschile forse per derivazione greca (iota) paleogreca (jod) inglese (jey) o francese (i grec ?).
> Ma sono supposizioni, bisognerebbe chiedere a un grammatico.



Cosimo, non capisco a quale "tradizione italiana" tu ti riferisca, visto che tutti i dizionari riportano tanto la forma maschile quanto quella femminile e il Devoto Oli soltanto la denominazione "i lungO".


----------



## kitiara76

Personalmente ho sempre usato e sentito usare solo la forma femminile (la A, la B...), però mi viene in mente il detto "Mettere i puntini sugli i" sentito molto più spesso con il maschile che con il femminile...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

olaszinho said:


> Cosimo, non capisco a quale "tradizione italiana" tu ti riferisca, visto che tutti i dizionari riportano tanto la forma maschile quanto quella femminile e il Devoto Oli soltanto la denominazione "i lungO".


Intendo il fatto che in italiano, dicendo noi di solito la (lettera) a, b, c, ecc. ci capita di chiamarla la (lettera) i lunga.

EDIT: ho sbagliato a scrivere il nome in francese (i greque). Una distrazione, scusate.


----------



## cirolemiro

ma... i greque non e' la y?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ho controllato, la j si pronuncia ji, e la i grec invece è la y. E pensare che le ho anche studiate, queste cose... Terrificante.


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> ...E pensare che le ho anche studiate, queste cose... Terrificante.



Non è una tragedia, ci sono anche delle cose più importanti nella vita ... Comunque, la y si chiama "i griega" anche nello spagnolo.


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> ... e la i grec invece è la y...



Domanda: va bene dire "*la* i grec" in italiano, se nel francese l'aggettivo "grec" è al maschile? Lo chiedo, perché non so bene se nell'italiano  bisogna rispettare il genere grammaticale, quando in un testo italiano viene citata un'espressione in un'altra lingua romanza (io spontaneamente lo rispetterei ...)


----------



## cirolemiro

francisgranada said:


> Domanda: va bene dire "*la* i grec" in italiano, se nel francese l'aggettivo "grec" è al maschile? Lo chiedo, perché non so bene se nell'italiano bisogna rispettare il genere grammaticale, quando in un testo italiano viene citata un'espressione in un'altra lingua romanza (io spontaneamente lo rispetterei ...)



Guarda, a questo punto puoi dire *la i greca, l'i greco *(come il pi greco utilizzato in geometria)...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

in effetti, anche se non l'ho corretto, sarebbe meglio usare l'y grec, dato che è detto così in francese. Oppure, l'i greco/l(a)'i greca.


----------



## pizzi

kitiara76 said:


> ...mi viene in mente il detto "Mettere i puntini sugli i" sentito molto più spesso con il maschile che con il femminile...



Esperienza contraria. Se esistono *gli* *i*, allora hanno ragion d'essere anche *lo o* e *lo u*...


----------



## violadaprile

Eddai Pizzi, non estremizziamo 
La regola che si impara da piccoli è che le lettere dell'alfabeto sono femminili.
Come tutte le regole ha qualche eccezione, come "mettere i puntini sugli i" - ma ho trovato e trovo corretto "sulle i", non credo che sarebbe sbagliato.
Peraltro come ti suona "L'ho accentato l'o"?

Preciso che il pigreco è un simbolo matematico, con un valore matematico ben preciso.
Non mi pare che i greci si ponessero il problema del genere delle lettere ordinarie, quindi pigreco non fa testo e y greca è femmina, come tutte le altre.


----------



## effeundici

Mai sentito i puntini *sugli *i e se l'avessi sentito avrei pensato a un errore grossolano.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Cosimo.

Ho il sospetto che il (mal?)vezzo di denominare / dʒeɪ / la lettera che si scrive "j" sia proprio sorto dalla necessità di far capire a chi ci chiede come ci chiamiamo le lettere di cui è composto il nostro nome. Il problema è venuto assumendo proporzioni vistose anche a causa dell'ingresso di nomi propri d'origine straniera. Detto questo, e non sottovalutata l'ignoranza di molti circa le diverse identità della "j" e della "y", credo che la miglior cosa sia chiamarle rispettivamente "i lunga" e "ìpsilon". (Parlare di "i grec(a)" non farebbe che complicare le cose, in un'italietta che dice /'viktor 'hjugou/ (l'altra sera in TV). 

GS


----------



## Montesacro

effeundici said:


> Mai sentito i puntini *sugli *i e se l'avessi sentito avrei pensato a un errore grossolano.



Penserei lo stesso, casomai lo sentissi.

Un piccolo estratto da Calvino (_il castello dei destini incrociati_): "..le lettera Esse che serpeggia per significare che è lì pronta a significare significati, il segno significante che ha la forma di *un Esse* perché i suoi significati prendono forma di esse pure loro".


----------



## kitiara76

effeundici said:


> Mai sentito i puntini *sugli *i e se l'avessi sentito avrei pensato a un errore grossolano.



Ho trovato una nota dell'Accademia della Crusca "Sul genere delle lettere dell'alfabeto e dei numeri" che cita "mettere i puntini sugli i o sulle i" come espressione idiomatica. 

Non so se posso mettere il link... http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4258&ctg_id=93


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Calvino intende, nel primo caso: la [lettera dell'alfabeto italiano] s, nel secondo caso un [segno generico] s (inteso come segno sinuoso e non solo come s). Si tratta di un gioco voluto, in un passaggio d'alto valore.


----------



## luway

kitiara76 said:


> Ho trovato una nota dell'Accademia della  Crusca "Sul genere delle lettere dell'alfabeto e dei numeri" che cita  "mettere i puntini sugli i o sulle i" come espressione idiomatica.
> 
> Non so se posso mettere il link... http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4258&ctg_id=93



Ieri stavo guardando un film italiano e uno dei personaggi a un certo punto ha detto: "Vediamo di mettere i puntini sulla i", al singolare.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Forse voleva metterci una dieresi... 
Povera lingua maltrattata dai mestieranti...


----------



## violadaprile

Non penso, penso piuttosto che si tratti di uno dei soliti errori frutto di cattivo uso della lingua

Mi è rimasto impresso un telefilm nel quale ogni personaggio, dopo una spiegazione, aggiunge "E questo è quando!" 
Dato che è sempre ripetuto, ne ho concluso che l'espressione corretta proprio non la conoscano!
^^


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Appunto, Viola, ero ironico


----------



## Youngfun

L'articolo dell'Accademia della Crusca è stato abbastanza chiaro. Femminili le lettere, maschili i simboli grafici.
Quindi per questo motivo le lettere greche sono perlopiú maschili, come il pi greco, visto che siccome usiamo le lettere latine, avvertiamo quelle greche piú come simboli che come lettere vere e proprie.
Anche la lettera W viene pronunciata spesso "vu doppio" dal mio prof. fiorentino. Forse essendo lettera straniera è avvertita come simbolo? Io dico sempre "doppia vu".
Però ho sentito solo "mettere i puntini sulle i".

Invece il mio prof. di elettronica pronuncia ancora la lettera J "iota" nelle formule matematiche applicate all'elettronica. Quindi la variabile di campionamento jω, lui la chiama iota omega.
Che teoricamente iota sarebbe il nome perfetto per la J, più sintetico di i lungo/i lunga; analogo allo spagnolo _jota_ (pron. _hota_) e al portoghese _jota_ (stesso suono della j francese).

Ormai la lettera J è usata piú per i forestierismi inglesi (in cui si pronuncia come la g di gelato) che per parole italiane con suono i (Jacopo, Jesolo, Juventus e poche altre).
Forse per questo molti hanno preso a dire _gei_... 
Sarà per questo che mia madre dice _g lungo_ 

Luway mi ha fatto ricordare un episodio di Distretto di Polizia in cui il commissario incontra la sua ex-maestra elementare, e quando lui dice "mettiamo i puntini sull*a* i", viene subito corretto dalla maestra: "E quanti puntini ci vogliono mettere sulla i??"


----------



## Youngfun

Però jota era il nome antico della J in italiano secondo il Treccani e l'Accademia della Crusca, e lo è tuttora (pronunciato col rispettivo della j in ciascuna lingua) in spagnolo e in portoghese.
Dovresti dire anche a loro che si sbagliano. 
E comunque anche la Y l'abbiamo presa dal greco ma non la pronunciamo con la u francese o con la ü tedesca/lombarda /y/, com'era in greco antico.


----------



## frakie

E' la prima volta in vita mia che qualcuno usa i nomi delle lettere al maschile in Italiano. Personalmente lo trovo totalmente aberrante, e' fuori da ogni realta' fattuale. Se i dizionari usano una tale forma, e' molto probabilmente per motivi tradizionali, ovvero anticamente forse si usava, ma oggigiorno si puo' considerare tranquillamente desueto e non corretto.


----------

